# -- do88 – Don’t miss! Audi S4 S6 C4 performance silicone hoses



## do88 (Jan 5, 2015)

do88 has been developing failure proof silicone hoses for Audi since 2008. 
Our hose kits a terrific upgrade if your original hoses starts to crack from age or maybe you use your car in a way that the original hoses where not designed for.

Audi S4 S6 C4 performance silicone hoses – Click here to order!

*The kits fits the following models:*
*Audi S4*
Year models: 1991-1994
Engine: 2,2 Turbo 230hp
Engine code AAN
Chassi: C4 (UrS4)

*Audi S6 / A6*
Year models: 1995-1997
Engine: 2,2 Turbo 230hp
Engine code AAN
Chassi: C4 (UrS6)
________________________________________________________


*Radiator hoses (do88-kit97): USD 224*
Available in Blue and Black color.

*Hoses included in kit:*
- Upper radiator hose, water collector to radiator / expansion tank
OEM ref 4A0 121 101 B

- Lower radiator connection to water pipe
OEM ref 4A0 121 055 D
* Only fits cars with air condition

- Water pipe to water pump
OEM ref 4A0 121 055 C
* Only fits cars with air condition

- Heating package, temp sensor to heater inlet
OEM ref 4A0 819 371 C
* Only fits left hand drive cars

- Heating package, temp sensor water collector
OEM ref 4A0 819 371 B
* Only fits left hand drive cars

- Heater outlet to water pipe
OEM ref 4A0 819 373 C
* Only fits left hand drive cars

- Water collector to extra water pump
OEM ref 4A0 121 082

- Water pipe to extra water pump
OEM ref 4A0 121 081

- Expansion tank bottom to water pipe
OEM ref 4A0 121 109 A

- Water pipe from expansion tank to radiator
OEM ref 4A0 121 109 B

_____________________________________________________



*Hose turbo outlet (do88-kit51-4): USD 107*
Available in Blue and Black color.

*Hoses included in kit:*
- Turbo outlet to intercooler pipe
Original ref 034145746AM
_____________________________________________________



*Hose intercooler inlet (do88-kit51-3): USD 89*
Available in Blue and Black color.

*Hoses included in kit:*
- Intercooler inlet
OEM ref 034145720D
_____________________________________________________



*Hose intercooler to throttle body (do88-kit51-1): USD 108*
Available in Blue and Black color.

*Hoses included in kit:*
- Intercooler to throttle body
OEM ref 034145746AJ / 034145746AQ
_____________________________________________________



*Hose MAF to turbo intake (do88-kit51-2): USD 149*
Available in Blue and Black color.

*Hoses included in kit:*
- Inlet hose turbo
OEM ref 034133357S
_____________________________________________________

We have these kits in stock ready to be shipped worldwide within 1-2days.

*!! Click here to order !!*

If you have any questions don’t hesitate contacting us!


----------

